# April 9th MECA Southwest Audiofest RESCHEDULED – please read!



## Dave Ritter (Apr 23, 2010)

*The upcoming MECA Southwest Audiofest* event originally scheduled for Saturday, April 9th at Hooters Bell Canyon *WILL NOW BE HELD at Hooters West Phoenix*, located on 75th Ave near the SW corner of 75th Ave and Thomas in Phoenix.

*The new requested date is Saturday, April 23rd;* this date is pending based on formal approval from Hooters Director of Marketing.

Contrary to a previous announcement, *this show is NOT on Easter Sunday*, April 24th! 

If you have any questions about this upcoming show, please feel free to e-mail me at [email protected]; the reply will come from [email protected], so please add the latter e-mail address to your contacts list.

Thank you.


----------



## Dave Ritter (Apr 23, 2010)

This event is official for Saturday, April 23rd at Hooters West Phoenix. Here is the link to the event flyer as posted at www.mecacaraudio.com:

http://www.mecacaraudio.com/flyers/4-23-11AZ.pdf

If you have any questions, please call me at (520) 245-2528. Please leave a message if you get my voice mail. Thank you.


----------

